# RAW files of Canon 5D Mark III with Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM lens



## florianuhlemann (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello photography fans,

Would anyone be willing to hook me up with a few (very different from each other) raw files (straight from the camera) of a Canon 5D Mark III using the 24mm 1.4L II lens?

Looking to upgrade to that combo for a start and later on adding a few more L lenses for photo and video.

I'd like to play around with those images in aperture and DxO. Different scenes, close-ups, landscape, group portraits, high ISO, low ISO, day/night anything that could be a great mix to see what the combination is capable of.

I'd really appreciate your help. Sending by mail or any upload service works great for me. You would really, really do me a big, big favor with that. I will not use any of these photos for print, publishing or similar activities.

Thank you
Florian


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you thought about renting the combo for a week?

Then you can take all the shots your little mind pleases.


----------



## florianuhlemann (Nov 20, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Have you thought about renting the combo for a week?


I have. But that's a good 250-300 to rent for me. Not worth it. It'd be cheaper to buy it and sell it again if I don't like it.

I'm sure there are some photographers out there that wouldn't mind me having a look at a few raw files. Or do you guys not like doing that?

Thanks anyways
Florian


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 20, 2012)

Its not that I don't mind sharing....I just don't see the point.  My shooting style could be vastly different than yours.

If it was me and I wanted to test gear like what you are talking about I would want to test my own images.  Not other peoples.


----------



## florianuhlemann (Nov 20, 2012)

Of course the photos won't match mine but I do like to see what I can do with those raw files. I like to play with them in dxo and aperture. Checking how well I can correct for CA or such. And to do some high quality pixel peeping 

if I do like the results from those raw photos my next step would be to get that combo. And should I then encounter a no-go situation - I can still return the lens and get a different one. But that would be very unlikely if I get a chance before owning one. And renting is too expensive without actually getting something done.

Thanks


----------

